# Do you want leveled-up versions of NPCs included in the adventures?



## RangerWickett (Apr 20, 2007)

In the first three adventures we provided an appendix in the back with stats of all encounters and NPCs, including leveled-up, advanced versions of NPCs who were introduced in previous adventures. We're planning not to include the same sort of higher-level stats of previously-introduced NPCs in the 4th and subsequent adventures, and I wanted to know if anyone has objections to it.

There are two main reasons. First, unlike the starting trio of adventures, there is no narrative reason to assume that any of these NPCs will still be with the heroes. Second, it's a fairly large number of pages. However, . . . well, I got trigger happy a few months ago and made level progressions for several of these NPCs, just in case we needed to toss them into later adventures.

So instead, I'm thinking of putting together a book with just the allies of the campaign saga, presenting them with stats from the point they are introduced to at least several levels later. I would want to provide this free to subscribers, and maybe offer it as a cheap download for people who just want a book with a lot of pre-statted NPCs with illustrations. Maybe combine it with prominent NPC adversaries, or give them their own book.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Apr 20, 2007)

A pdf of the main characters would be a nice addition.. perhaps a page per character that allows for fleshing out a bit more than usually done for an NPC..

NPC++ or something 

My group may need to have the NPC's be a slight bit higher level than what they appear as in the module, the hazard of 6 or 7 players at the table.. so having it separate makes sense to me.


----------



## Vanuslux (Apr 21, 2007)

I have to say I think it would be kind of bad juju to offer free stuff to subscribers when you're already three modules in that those of us paying our $5.99 each month would have to pay for.  I wouldn't get too worked up over it, though.

My only other thought on it is that one of the best charms of the WotBS saga so far for me has been the engaging NPCs who, while not completely necessary beyond the adventure they first appear in, have interesting things they can contribute to subsequent adventures if the party lets them stick around.  Scaling that back too much may do a lot to harm the heavy RP depth that is one of the strongest parts of the campaign saga so far.  This is definitely not a hack and slasher's campaign.


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 21, 2007)

One of my goals was to introduce a new NPC each adventure who might tag along with the party, become a cohort or enduring ally, or just remain a contact in the adventure's aftermath. Sort of like how in, say, Kingdom Hearts, each stage has its own NPC you can have join up temporarily for flavor. So far we've had Torrent, Tiljann, and Katrina. In adventure 4 and 5 we get some males. And honestly, all of them are optional, though Katrina does have the potential to play a fairly substantial role in the long term.


----------



## Selganor (Apr 21, 2007)

A seperate book for those NPCs would be great (and I don't just say this because I'm a subscriber), on a related note...

I was wondering how much of an npc status these characters need to have. So far they look like great characters to put into the hands of additional players (or players who lost their original character) if they accept some intervention from the game master on some points.

Maybe not Katrina, but Torrent, Tiljann so far feel like they could also be controlled by players (at least after some time)


----------



## Sigurd (Apr 21, 2007)

Why don't you have a 'Rogues Gallery' pdf specifically for new chars as you introduce them. Give an advanced version of each. Simply add to the gallery. The 12th adventure will just have a running total of all the NPCs. That would simplify you're organization at least.


Sigurd


----------



## maggot (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm a subscriber, and I think it would be nice.  I think every other level would be fine.  All the leveled Torrents in the second adventure were a bit much.

Of course, if it is a separate PDF, I don't know why you couldn't include it all.  For the adventure I print the entire thing out (easier to run that way), but for a supplimental PDF, I would pick and choose.


----------



## amethal (Apr 21, 2007)

An NPC PDF is a good idea.

However, I don't think its fair to charge non-subscribers and let subscribers have it for free (and I am a subscriber). I'd suggest charging everyone or no one.

PS I love Katrina. I wish my some of my PCs had as much personality.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2007)

amethal said:
			
		

> An NPC PDF is a good idea.
> 
> However, I don't think its fair to charge non-subscribers and let subscribers have it for free (and I am a subscriber). I'd suggest charging everyone or no one.




We can't afford for it to be completely free - we have to pay people to make it.  We haven't even decided we're going to do it all.  Whatever the contents, a product is a product with the associated "producing a product" costs.


----------



## amethal (Apr 21, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> We can't afford for it to be completely free - we have to pay people to make it.  We haven't even decided we're going to do it all.  Whatever the contents, a product is a product with the associated "producing a product" costs.



Then I'd suggest charging everybody   

I'm happy to pay for it, especially priced in the unmighty dollar.


----------



## sirwmholder (Apr 23, 2007)

I would be interested in an advance book for the NPC's if 

a) it were free for subscribers... possibly a nominal download charge
or
b) included in the hardbound edition slated after #12

I've already got the subscription and I plan to get the hardbound version... if it is included in either place I wouldn't buy it again as a stand alone... even though I would like to have it in .pdf format.

Morrus, what are the chances there would be a CD in the back of the hardbound edition with all the .pdf's from WotBS with a neat little indexing menu and printable NPC character sheets / stat blocks at various levels.

/sigh a guy can dream can't he,
William Holder


----------



## Morrus (Apr 23, 2007)

sirwmholder said:
			
		

> Morrus, what are the chances there would be a CD in the back of the hardbound edition with all the .pdf's from WotBS with a neat little indexing menu and printable NPC character sheets / stat blocks at various levels.




None at all - we don't have any way to do that.  Sorry!


----------

